
Show HN: Open-Source Software as a Service (OpenSaaS) – Charged Hourly - aleoni
https://www.orionian.com/
======
aleoni
I am excited to share this with the HN community. More apps will be coming out
of beta soon.

It’s worth noting that we are offering Cachet (Status Page) and InvoiceNinja
installations completely free.

Our mission is to make it as easy to launch and, more importantly, maintain
open-source applications as any SaaS provider.

A comparison may be found here:
[https://www.orionian.com/comparison/](https://www.orionian.com/comparison/)

